# Diff. b/w pigrooting and bucking



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys, just wondering if you could clear something up for me. I always thought that bucking was when the horse got all 4 feet off the ground, you know, real arch the back, in the air, rodeo-type stuff, lol, and that pigrooting was when they kicked up both back feet. 
but bucking (most of the time) is when the head goes down and the back end goes up, right? :lol: correct me if im wrong. so then what is pigrooting?
Shea was being a bit mental at pony club the other day and one of the instructors said later that he was pigrooting, but i wasn't sure what she was refering to as he was doing quite a few things, hehe.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Bucking is back feet in the air, pig-rooting is the arched back, sometimes includes a leg out too  soooo maybe he was pig rooting but kicking a leg out aswell.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

Bucking is kicking the back feet in the air. Fronts may leave the ground in the effort to put in a proper buck.
I've always thought of pig-rooting as kind of 'bouncing' with an arched back, digging the front feet into the ground to create a jarring effect.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i always thought bucking was when all 4 feet came of the ground, they arch their back and lower the head. And pigrooting was when just the hind legs leave the ground.  Its more of a half hearted buck lol


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

> Bucking is kicking the back feet in the air. Fronts may leave the ground in the effort to put in a proper buck.
> I've always thought of pig-rooting as kind of 'bouncing' with an arched back, digging the front feet into the ground to create a jarring effect.


I agree , thats more or less what i thought also.

I would consider a buck as any thing from all feet off the ground with arched back and head down to just kicking up the back legs.

And of course you have a full on rodeo buck.. a more exadurated motion of what i mentioned above. eeek...not fun :shock: 

Pigroot to me was like quoted above....a kinda bounce and more of a jarring motion.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

cool. thanks for that guys!


----------

